# LG Bd670N problems



## edited (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi!
This is my very first post her in this forum, hope someone knows what/how to fix this!

I got a LG BD670N bluRay 3D player.

In The spec it say that it can play MKV files via network and USB. I have a USB external harddrive With its own power supply. But I tired 3 mkv files to play, but none of them are playing. I also tried, just to se if it Works at all, to play DivX and it was no problem at all.

I tried to uppgrade firmware via internet, but after several hours I stoped process. I then downloaded last firmware from LG site, transfer it to USB stick, this time bluRay just reboots.

I even burnt firmware on CD/DVD but bluRay cant play/find firmware on The disc.

Anyone here knows what I should do?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the user manual. There are many ways to encode a mkv file. The player will NOT support all mkv files. You will have to check the format limitations of the player for the mkv format. In particular, resolution, bit rate, fps, audio type, audio bitrate, etc.


----------

